# Horus Heresy - Blades of the Traitor available (Ebook)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/blades-of-the-traitor-ebook-collection.html

Seems 2 of the shorts included already has been released, Black Occulus and Daemonoloy. But 3 of them are still new, and have been released in seperate ebooks today.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy: Chirurgeon.*








*The Story*:
_In its earliest days, the III Legion was blighted by a genetic flaw that threatened to end the Phoenician’s bloodline forever. Fortunately, through tireless effort and the miracle of the primarch’s own genetic perfection, visionaries like Apothecary Fabius were able to halt the corruption and restore the Emperor’s Children to their former glory. Except, it would seem, that a terrible secret has been kept from the rest of the Legion, and the threat of further degeneration is quite real..._
*Read it because*:
_Fabius Bile, the notorious and diabolical Chaos Space Marine, is the epitome of deceit and perversion. In this grim tale, he tries to cure his debilitating sickness. And the secret at the end will startle you just as much as the surgical scenes._

This actually looks interesting and I think Nikc Kyme managed with the short _Imperfection_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy: Twisted.*








*The Story*:
_Since he was crippled by rebel treachery on Sixty-Three Nineteen, Maloghurst ‘the Twisted’ has continued to serve Warmaster Horus as his closest aide and confidant. His loyalty has remained constant, but the XVI Legion has changed – rivalry and personal ambition run rife, and although Horus’s authority is supreme, his equerry’s is certainly not. When a daemonic plot to infest the Vengeful Spirit comes to light, Maloghurst reluctantly turns to the few allies he has left: the mysterious Davinites._
*Read it because*:
_You just can’t beat a good mystery, and Twisted delivers one with plenty of suspense and cunning. Maloghurst, equerry to the Warmaster, is searching out the culprits who have brought aboard vile spirits. His resolve to see things to the climatic end is shocking._

Elaborating on this character is actually interesting. Hopefully the concept will succeed.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy: Wolf Mother.*








*The Story*:
_Aboard the Molech’s Enlightenment, amongst the countless civilian refugees that fled the Warmaster’s invasion, a serpent makes its nest. The Chaos cult that brought House Devine to its knees lives on, preying upon the weak and the helpless, and it falls to Alivia Sureka to root out the evil that hides in plain sight. Luckily for her, she has an ally who is more than familiar with such tactics – the lone wolf Knight Errant, Severian._
*Read it because*:
_This is a tense rescue mission. The immortal Alivia Sureka teams up with the Space Marine Severian to fight a wicked Serpent God cult. They’re the perfect team, mixing superb hunting prowess with ferocious fighting. And Sureka’s actions to save her daughter really drive the moral home - don’t step between a wolf and her cub._

I have my doubts since I did not like _The Outcast Dead_/_Wolf Hunt_ and _Vengeful Spirit_ has had terrible reviews. Mixing those two together makes me doubtful.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

It is a bit expensive £7.99 for an ebook with only 5 stories and £15 if you want the hardback. If it was 5 new stories I would think about it but I'm not paying that for 3 new stories.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

anyine else having trouble downloading it to the I phone?

It's usually a problem but won't seem to do it now. Sorry if this is the wrong forum!


----------

